# Carbon Express F-15 FIXED Broadhead



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

I used this broadhead on my Moose hunt last November. Made a real nice 70+ yard shot on a 475 pound cow moose. She was slightly quartering away and my arrow took her about 4 inches behind the crease of her shoulder about mid way up the chest cavity. She went only about 60 yards before stopping and falling over. The wound channel was awsome and left one heck of a blood trail. The bleeder blades were beat up but the main body is still in good shape. New bleeders and resharpen and good to go. Due to the fact that I hit the oppisite shoulder I did not get a pass through. Unfortunately I had a cow only permit, other wise I would have shot the big bull that was with her.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

thats the kind of damage im looking to do to a NM elk this september!!!!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad to hear the results


----------

